# How Organized Is Your Workshop?



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

How organized is your workshop? 

Are you one of those people who has a place for everything and everything in its place? 

Or, does your work area usually look like a hurricane hit it? (I bet you still know where everything is!)

Share pictures if you would like to do so! :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well mines getting better since I joined as I have gotten some great ideas from the members here (a lot of sarcasm regarding insulation too . I realize it's tough love though  ) 
. I am making every effort to get it very organized so it's easy to access tools . Lots of work ahead though but it's a work in progress.
My next mission is to build drawers underneith my work bench . I am going to dedicate a drawer to certain things so that I can always find them . I want a drawer dedicated to calibration tools like my dial gauge and my digital calipers etc . Under that one I want a drawer for all things soldering , next hot glue guns and glue sticks and so on .


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...I think I know what Crickets getting in her stocking (No Fool; the Xmas one!)
http://www.amazon.com/Keson-Carpenters-Pencil-Sharpener/dp/B002YB3SWA


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

How Organized Is Your Workshop?
Harry's being the unreachable standard!

If you found out about _mine_ I'd have to kill you...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen a picture. He's telling the truth.

Mine is always a work in progress. It starts to get close to being good and then I stop cleaning and organizing and it goes downhill again until I have to do something about it again. I've been cleaning for the last couple of days so it's as close to picture snapping time as it ever gets.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It starts out very organized.....

Doesn't seem to stay that way!


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> How organized is your workshop?
> 
> Are you one of those people who has a place for everything and everything in its place?
> 
> ...


I know when to tidy because my wife asks 'Would you like some help to tidy the shed?' which is a pretty polite way of putting it! By the way I love the look of those layout squares like the one in your illustration. But you never see them in the UK. If anyone can suggest a source I'd be grateful.


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

Fraise said:


> I know when to tidy because my wife asks 'Would you like some help to tidy the shed?' which is a pretty polite way of putting it! By the way I love the look of those layout squares like the one in your illustration. But you never see them in the UK. If anyone can suggest a source I'd be grateful.


John, that layout square is called a speed square. I can't tell from the pic what brand that is, but the best one (imo) is the *Swanson* speed square which has been made by *Swanson* since 1925 in the US. I do believe that *Swanson* makes a metric speed square as well if that would work better for you in the UK. Beware of cheap imitations. 
Hank


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

John - I have one made by Stanley (yellow in colour) - you should be able to get that one in U.K.


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Bricknhank said:


> John, that layout square is called a speed square. I can't tell from the pic what brand that is, but the best one (imo) is the *Swanson* speed square which has been made by *Swanson* since 1925 in the US. I do believe that *Swanson* makes a metric speed square as well if that would work better for you in the UK. Beware of cheap imitations.
> Hank


Thanks for the lead. Yes it was the cheap imitation I wanted to avoid (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bricknhank said:


> John, that layout square is called a speed square. I can't tell from the pic what brand that is, but the best one (imo) is the *Swanson* speed square which has been made by *Swanson* since 1925 in the US. I do believe that *Swanson* makes a metric speed square as well if that would work better for you in the UK. Beware of cheap imitations.
> Hank


second the Swanson...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Every time I get it cleaned up and organized, my bad habit of just laying something down on my way from the truck to the house makes for an ongoing accumulation of clutter on the workbench. Maybe I should drag the garage out into the back yard.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I usually clean mine up when I finish a project, unless it's material intensive... Then I clean up at the end of the day....
Tripping over scraps and things isn't pleasant.... And yes, I keep tools put away.....


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cricket
_How organized is your workshop? 
Are you one of those people who has a place for everything and everything in its place? 
Or, does your work area usually look like a hurricane hit it? (I bet you still know where everything is!)
Share pictures if you would like to do so! _

Cricket! I really dont have a shop. But the place where I put the tools is far from organized. I'm on the way to build a tool chest with drawers.
Sid.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

There is an old saying "a cluttered desk means a cluttered mind" which can be countered with "a cluttered shop means someone has been working." Every time my wife came in and "cleaned up" my shop (bless her heart) I couldn't find anything for a week. (can you tell she doesn't read this blog). My theory is don't let it get so cluttered that it becomes a safety hazard but a little sawdust on that concrete floor will save the working end of that edge tool that you will eventually drop.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> I usually clean mine up when I finish a project, unless it's material intensive... Then I clean up at the end of the day....
> Tripping over scraps and things isn't pleasant.... And yes, I keep tools put away.....


!...but, but, but 
(Nice shop!!)


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think of myself as an agent of entropy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

In my old shop, 24x40 slab, fully insulated, skylights and 3 overhead doors, the floor was carpeted and at the end of the day it was vacuumed with a Kerby vacuum. Everything had it's place and was put away after each use. I had 2 storage sheds for wood and waiting projects.

My new shop is 16x24, 2 story on skids and way too crowded. About 85% of the tools are on rollers and are down stairs. I have to move things around when I go from one end to the other end of the shop. I had to move things in the shop for storage that should have never been there and need time to go through and get rid of or move things to new locations. Wood and waiting projects are stored in the shop so they take up a lot of room. I have started organizing several times but something always comes up and I have to stop and work on projects or family things. I still need to finish painting the floor (maybe 10% left if that much) and insulate so I can work in the summer and winter. I think I need to get finish the project I have at the moment and not bid anymore jobs until I get things the way they should be for safety, ease of cleaning and good work flow.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Even though my shop has a long way to go, the addition of shelves, cabinets, and drawers over that last few years has greatly helped get things organized. I do know that as I get more organized I work more efficiently and accurately. It's amazing what you can accomplish when you know right where a tool is instead of fumbling around looking for it.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How organized is your workshop?
> 
> Share pictures if you would like to do so! :grin:


Notice Cricket's picture is of a very limited space, not showing a workshop.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

Why the squares are called "speed"? Excuse my ignorance, please.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They are quick and easy to use? I probably use that Swanson 6" speed square more than all the rest of mine put together. They register against the side of a board quickly and accurately and the edge of the square lies flat on the piece unlike the tongue of a regular square which sits flat on the back edge but is lifted above on the front edge. This makes it easier when you have to carry a measurement from the side of a board around to the face.


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> They are quick and easy to use? I probably use that Swanson 6" speed square more than all the rest of mine put together. They register against the side of a board quickly and accurately and the edge of the square lies flat on the piece unlike the tongue of a regular square which sits flat on the back edge but is lifted above on the front edge. This makes it easier when you have to carry a measurement from the side of a board around to the face.


I concur. In addition, most carpenters that I have been around keep the Swanson square in one of the pouches on their tool belt and it is much more accessible than their framing square thus *speed*ier!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Notice Cricket's picture is of a very limited space, not showing a workshop.


I intentionally did not choose a picture of a shop because there is such a wide range of the types of space used for woodworking by our members.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Looped*



Bricknhank said:


> I concur. In addition, most carpenters that I have been around keep the Swanson square in one of the pouches on their tool belt and it is much more accessible than their framing square thus *speed*ier!


So does a combination square. And it's 12" (or longer).
And it slides allowing for accurate marking of lines parallel to the edge (up to the aforementioned 12").
I'm not knocking the speed square but it certainly isn't my first choice.
I think it was Chuck(?) that previously mentioned that he couldn't get his comb. sq. to hang securely in his tool belt loop. I don't understand that; maybe Chuck meant the hammer loop, rather than a smaller pouch loop?
The comb. sq. is so versatile that although I've never clocked it, I'll bet it's my most used layout tool after my tape.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

My workshop is VERY organized! It if wasn't I would be wasting (= money) looking for things. Over the years, I have developed several methods that work well for me. I have drawers for various items, such as a drawer for finishing supplies: sanding belts, various disk sizes in several grits, tack cloths and foam contours. Another drawer for glues and glue spreaders. Shelves of hand planes. Several roll-around tool boxes and dozens of 14.5" wide storage boxes that I use for fasteners; such as square drive, torx, Phillips & Straight; all kinds of lengths and finishes. My label-maker is my best friend on lots of this stuff - as it allows me to keep things neat. 

I also have numerous tools hanging on the walls. Most are hanging in such a manner that even when sprayed with the air compressor - things only rattle and do not fall (getting dust off of walls). My bigger tools are on wheels - which makes cleaning under and around them very convenient. 

YEP! A place for everything and (when not in use) everything in its place. My guys have all been with me for long times and they know that hunting for lost tools is something that is very frustrating, and therefore is to be avoided!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> So does a combination square. And it's 12" (or longer).
> And it slides allowing for accurate marking of lines parallel to the edge (up to the aforementioned 12").
> I'm not knocking the speed square but it certainly isn't my first choice.
> I think it was Chuck(?) that previously mentioned that he couldn't get his comb. sq. to hang securely in his tool belt loop. I don't understand that; maybe Chuck meant the hammer loop, rather than a smaller pouch loop?
> The comb. sq. is so versatile that although I've never clocked it, I'll bet it's my most used layout tool after my tape.


No doubt the combination square is quite versatile. I use mine (I have several of various sizes) in the shop frequently. While they can be very useful in the field, I feel that they won't take the same "beating" that a solid aluminum Swanson square will.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well here's my one work bench before I joined here 
[/QUOTE]

Here it is today


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> So does a combination square. And it's 12" (or longer).
> And it slides allowing for accurate marking of lines parallel to the edge (up to the aforementioned 12").
> I'm not knocking the speed square but it certainly isn't my first choice.
> I think it was Chuck(?) that previously mentioned that he couldn't get his comb. sq. to hang securely in his tool belt loop. I don't understand that; maybe Chuck meant the hammer loop, rather than a smaller pouch loop?
> The comb. sq. is so versatile that although I've never clocked it, I'll bet it's my most used layout tool after my tape.


Correct. It was I. I try hard not to wear my belt these days but when I did I had trouble keeping it in. I used to keep it close because for some jobs nothing else will do. If I need a try square to put in the belt these days I usually go with the Swanson Accur-eight folding square.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hank; you're right of course in that Comb. squares are notoriously unable to withstand falls onto concrete. I'll be the first to admit to having replaced a _lot _over the years. 
It's infuriating when the little wedge that clamps the blade snaps off, and as soon as it leaves your fingers you know you'll be soon making a trip to the lumberyard for a new one. Square that is, no way will you ever find a replacement _part_ for the damn thing!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

speed squares sing and bounce will no apparent ill effects...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think they're meant to be thrown, Stick...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that doesn't seem to hurt the better ones...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now pay attention....

speed square...

.









boomerangs....

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> How organized is your workshop?
> 
> Are you one of those people who has a place for everything and everything in its place?


fair ta middlin'....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you have empirical evidence that the speed square _won't_ come back?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Do you have empirical evidence that the speed square _won't_ come back?


yes....
there are several that have never been seen again...


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

I have all sorts of tools which hide out in the shed, so I wouldn't put it beyond a speed square when I get one. Is that empirical enough?


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

These days the 12" combination square is right up there with my 24" ruler, almost usurping the metal try square. Lately I've been slavering over old Starrett 6" combination squares listed on used tool sites; a 6" would fit in my apron pocket, and it would be my first piece of Starrett. Meanwhile the cheap Stanley speed square is slotted in behind a basket of miscellaneous whatsits.

Speaking of miscellany, I can still put my hand on any tool or hardware in my ancient plastic toolbox with my eyes closed, just like the sturdy little portable set of plastic organizer drawers (except that I can never ever remember whether I put the wood screws or the metal and nails on top when I put them back last time...). The problem is all the stuff I've accumulated over the past year and a half: new power tools and their accessories, sandpaper, gluing and finishing supplies, and oh yeah, the ski tuning and waxing gear that never got tidied up because the shelves were so crowded with new toys.

And then there's my modest collection of wood leaning against walls and in corners, which will stay that way until I get around to making omeday a rack for it all. 

Pictures forthcoming...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Fraise said:


> I have all sorts of tools which hide out in the shed, so I wouldn't put it beyond a speed square when I get one. Is that empirical enough?


Nope, that's anecdotal.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

unless there's a anaconda in the tool box then it'll become incidental...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Checked my speed square with my combination square. It's a knock off that's in the trash now (un square)


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Does this answer your question??? I ought not treat you guys like this. :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> Checked my speed square with my combination square. It's a knock off that's in the trash now (un square)


which one was out???....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Heh...*



Stick486 said:


> which one was out???....


Bob junked both, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

There's a trailer for a tv show in the UK now where a schoolgirl asks 'when are you ever going to need Pythagoras?'


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Not the Swanson combo. The unlabeled speedo. Never thought to check before. Wondered why some corners weren't what I expected.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Probably a silly question but couldn't you 'accurize' the casting?
Belt sander or disc sander? How much was it out? Couldn't have been a huge amount(?)...


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How organized is your workshop?
> 
> Are you one of those people who has a place for everything and everything in its place?
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking all of us have a workshop! LOL

I use a "Jawhorse" or a pair of saw horses and a sheet of plywood and work under my carport cover. I have to "set up shop" each time I want to work.....and "tear down shop" at the end of the day. So my "shop" is ALWAYS clean and tidy at the end of the day.

Now......if you were to question my storage shed and how tidy it is.....wellllllllll, that's another story. LOL


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frankj3 said:


> Thanks for thinking all of us have a workshop! LOL
> 
> I use a "Jawhorse" or a pair of saw horses and a sheet of plywood and work under my carport cover. I have to "set up shop" each time I want to work.....and "tear down shop" at the end of the day. So my "shop" is ALWAYS clean and tidy at the end of the day.
> 
> Now......if you were to question my storage shed and how tidy it is.....wellllllllll, that's another story. LOL


Frank after reading this I have to quit snivelling about my 22 by 26 garage and how tight it is in there


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rick, we make do with what we have, right?

The picture of the sheet of plywood on the saw horses was my meager beginnings. LOL
The "Jawhorse" is a major upgrade.....and I'm not kidding.....that's the most versatile piece of equipment I own.

The awning I am working under was torn up by a freak windstorm. I have not bought replacement poles yet, but I will. So for now I work under our carport.

It's still too hot here on the Texas Gulf Coast to work under the sunlight.....especially for a "follically challenged" person like myself!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Frankj3 said:


> Thanks for thinking all of us have a workshop! LOL
> 
> I use a "Jawhorse" or a pair of saw horses and a sheet of plywood and work under my carport cover. I have to "set up shop" each time I want to work.....and "tear down shop" at the end of the day. So my "shop" is ALWAYS clean and tidy at the end of the day.
> 
> Now......if you were to question my storage shed and how tidy it is.....wellllllllll, that's another story. LOL


Frank, you have aptly demonstrated that great projects don't require large, big budget workshops. :yes4:


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Frankj3 said:


> Rick, we make do with what we have, right?
> 
> The picture of the sheet of plywood on the saw horses was my meager beginnings. LOL
> The "Jawhorse" is a major upgrade.....and I'm not kidding.....that's the most versatile piece of equipment I own.
> ...


How do you get the sawdust out of the lawn?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Fraise said:


> How do you get the sawdust out of the lawn?


One grain at a time.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Paint it green..
Amazon.com : Lawnlift Ultra Concentrated (Green) Grass Paint 16oz. = 1.375 Gallons of Product. : Fertilizers : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Probably a silly question but couldn't you 'accurize' the casting?
> Belt sander or disc sander? How much was it out? Couldn't have been a huge amount(?)...


Not too much out, but when I picked up a Swanson, it was over twice as heavy and much more substantial. At my age, I want good stuff, and am replacing old not so great gear with good ones. I don't get enough "shop" time as it is to make so so tools well instead of making things.


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> One grain at a time.


Johnny Cash style...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fraise said:


> How do you get the sawdust out of the lawn?


Shop vac :laugh2:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of organizing my 12x24 shop lately. Almost all tool stands are now replaced with enclosed cabinets to keep dust out. Drawers and shelves will be in each cabinet and casters make them easy to move when its cleanup time. Small band saw and bench drill press are on tops of recycled kitchen cabinets, with casters underneath. Only the band saw still has splayed (A frame) stand, but I found some retractable casters that make it work.

Shop is divided into two areas: Cutting and assembly. The cutting area has all the saws, sander, drill press, tall tool chest for occasionally used items. Table saw is in the middle, the right edge is butted against the back wall and set so I can easily rip up to an 8 foot piece. The router table is located next to the operator end of the saw. It interferes with the table saw if I'm cutting something wider than 18 inches, so I will be cutting the stand down so it is slightly lower that the saw's table.

A new addition to that space is a shower curtain around the sliding miter saw. I gathered the clear heavy duty plastic together at the bottom and taped them in place in a box with a dust port on the bottom. It is pretty effective in restraining the insidious stuff. I used the real, silver duct tape to hold all of it together and in place. I'm putting a top sheet of plastic over the top and down the front to just above the head of the saw. This will direct more air flow and flying sawdust inward instead of all over the shop. I enclosed the open steel stand under this saw and put double doors on it. No more hard to get at dust!. The cabinet will have two drawers and a shelf space where my 18v powered tools reside.

All shelving and fixtures are set above 18 inches from the floor so that it is easy to suck up the inevitable sawdust. I have a 2 stage dust collection system that ports the final fine stuff outside into a large washable filter box. This works far better than the bag the blower came with. I have a 20x20 box fan in a custom made filter box hanging from the ceiling that I leave on for several hours after working in the shop. This clears away lingering small particles. Dust collection is a serious thing, the stuff is carcinogenic!

The assembly area is on the other end, with a 36 inch high counter that runs the full 12 feet of the shop. Most of my small hardware stuff is in small drawers there. I just started putting labels on all the drawers so I can keep it from turning into a junk heap. There is a large open space under this counter where I keep rarely used stuff out of the way. I also have a plastic clothes dresser to hold all my painting and finishing gear. I will eventually put on simple cabinet doors underneath to keep the sawdust at bay.

My 20x60 inch bench is in the middle of the assembly space, running the long dimension of the shed. It has 4 drawers where I keep my chisels, extra saw blades and numerous small items, such as bench dogs, gloves, etc. I have a 16x60 inch wide extension on the back of the table that folds down when I don't need it. Really helps with assembly of larger stuff.

Behind where I stand are 5, 72 inch long shelves. The bottom one starts about 18 inches up from the floor, and there are 2 12-inch wide shelves on the bottom for portable tools. The three top shelves are for paint, glue, cordless drills, batteries, chargers, and all the things I use frequently during assembly.

Looking across the bench you see some open wire shelves on adjustable brackets. Nearly everything on that is packed up in sealed plastic containers with the contents labeled clearly n one end. Very organized, and I have purchased good, brand name containers so they match and are the same size for stacking. The very top shelf is for wood storage, including my 8-ft aluminum straight edge. 

The entire 24 foot long back wall is covered with perforated hard board so there is lots of hanging storage space. All my clamps hang there, adjacent to the shop bench so its easy to get them down and put them away when done. Have a very wide variety of clamps--you just can't have too many clamps. The rest of that pegboard wall is in the cutting area and has all kinds of items hanging from hooks that are related to cutting.

My DC system is wall mounted next to the door.

My wife surprised me some years ago by hiring an electrician to put in a 60 amp sub panel next to the shop. I divided that into 3 20 amp circuits, one for lights and AC/heater, two others for power tools as needed. I color coded all the wiring and outlets so I can avoid overloads and blowing the breakers. The shop wiring comes in via 10 gauge cables routed through flexible plastic conduit. This sure beats having to haul a 100 ft 12 gauge extension cord out there.

Mistake I made: Do wiring, insulate and put up sheet rock BEFORE moving all your stuff in or put up permanent things like shelves. It is much harder to do it later.

What has come of all this is that I find it so easy to reach for and get, and then put back the tools I'm using. So there is far less mess, and by moving everything off the floor and enclosing as much as possible, it is really easy to suck up all the sawdust. 

The biggest problem in this small a shop is storage of materials. I have one wall space where I can manage to store 4 ft square pieces or smaller. There is a second small shed next to the shop with a 4 ft space between. I think I'm going to find a way to enclose that for storage out of the weather, but I prefer to keep the good stuff and flat goods in the shop. 

It has taken time and effort to get this organized, but the result is a much more usable space and a lot more fun working wood rather than having to track down what I need because of the mess.

Maybe all the detail is too much for some, but if it helps others organize and avoid the mistakes I made, good.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Viewing the post on this issue makes me feel confident that good old American (and our friends in other countries too) ingenuity is alive and well. We are blessed with the technology the internet has provided and allowed us to share the ideas of others.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

@tom 
Why the heck can't they engineer a miter saw that collects 95% of its dust. Even Festools attempt is less than perfect , although it does a lot better than my Makita or Delta


----------



## Terrie (Oct 1, 2011)

Desert Rat Tom- Thank you for your detailed post. It is really a help to us newbies! I especially love the shower curtain idea and am going out to buy one now.


----------



## rwoods4764 (Feb 3, 2010)

mine was built 2003 been cleaned maybe twice in 12 years and my wife did it then i open the door hope nothing falls out oh its 30x40 i need help bad rwoods


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

RICK: The dustless miter saw is your ticket to the "Shark" show and all of their millions. Got it figured out yet ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Even Festools attempt is less than perfect , although it does a lot better than my Makita or Delta"
-Rick

You have _three _mitre saws?!
OK; I have two, but I used them on the jobsites to earn a living...


----------



## WR1944 (Mar 29, 2011)

My 26 x 12 basement is nearing disaster status. When I moved from Holland to the USA, I brought with me non-electrical tools and a lot of hardware and supplies. But in the USA, I already had the basement set up as a workshop. So the bulk almost doubled in size.

My tools to go to are stored where I can see them and be readily accessible without moving other things. That is the theory. In reality about 10% of the tools are floating around. I started with shelves because that was easy but now I know that drawers are a much better solution. Slowly I'm converting to drawers. Especially for the hardware that is now available in metric and imperial sizes. I'm also using large clear jars (from pretzels) and quart yoghurt containers for small nick-nacks.

Growing up right after the war in destroyed Holland made me keep everything that might be usable in the future. So getting rid of left overs from projects is very difficult for me. You can always use a small piece of wood for something. Now and then I have to get myself sorting out pieces for the trash bag but it is an uphill battle.

But wood left overs is my main problem. Is there anybody with a good solution?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Even Festools attempt is less than perfect , although it does a lot better than my Makita or Delta"
> -Rick
> 
> You have _three _mitre saws?!
> OK; I have two, but I used them on the jobsites to earn a living...


Five... earning a living...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"But wood left overs is my main problem. Is there anybody with a good solution?"
-Wim


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "But wood left overs is my main problem. Is there anybody with a good solution?"
> -Wim


don't have any....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> @tom
> Why the heck can't they engineer a miter saw that collects 95% of its dust. Even Festools attempt is less than perfect , although it does a lot better than my Makita or Delta


Yeah. My Bosch has a truly terrible port just behind and slightly above the blade. Maximum it could catch would be maybe 5%. The shower curtain is really helping though. Since its not attached, but wraps around the movable saw stand, it catches a lot, and a little light blow across the top of the cabinet, under the saw, and most everything there is gone. Pull the stand out and its easy to clean up underneath as well.

I'm getting ready to enclose the steel stand under the router with ply and put doors on it as well. Just have to set it up so the dust port on the back can go through. Going to cut the legs down so its shorter and doesn't interfere with the table saw feed side. I'm not very tall, so it will work for me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

one of these laid over on their side w/ at least two independent 4'' take offs installed through the bottom side works very well...
upgrade to 6'' and you'll really be in business....


.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> one of these laid over on their side w/ at least two independent 4'' take offs installed through the bottom side works very well...
> upgrade to 6'' and you'll really be in business....
> 
> 
> .


Not a bad idea Stick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Not a bad idea Stick


and cheap too...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> "But wood left overs is my main problem. Is there anybody with a good solution?"
> -Wim


Does anybody else have a psychological obsession with hanging onto wood scraps? There's a line in an old country song that sums it up, "Anything that's worth cutting down a tree for is worth doing right; Don't the Lord love a two-by-four?" I just can't bring myself to part with the scraps, especially hardwood. I had to make a rule that anything smaller than six inches goes in the trash, but I'll often sift back through the can and rescue a piece for something small. I stopped burning wood in the fireplace 20 years ago, so I can't even use it for kindling. I still catch myself saving kindling, hoping to find someone who needs it. I tell you, it's a heavy cross to bear . . .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> Does anybody else have a psychological obsession with hanging onto wood scraps? There's a line in an old country song that sums it up, "Anything that's worth cutting down a tree for is worth doing right; Don't the Lord love a two-by-four?" I just can't bring myself to part with the scraps, especially hardwood. I had to make a rule that anything smaller than six inches goes in the trash, but I'll often sift back through the can and rescue a piece for something small. I stopped burning wood in the fireplace 20 years ago, so I can't even use it for kindling. I still catch myself saving kindling, hoping to find someone who needs it. I tell you, it's a heavy cross to bear . . .


My neighbours burn my scraps in there fire pit . Of course I don't give them anything with glue or hardwood , just 2/4's and such


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> "But wood left overs is my main problem. Is there anybody with a good solution?"
> -Wim


Have you thought about intarsia?


----------



## WR1944 (Mar 29, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> "But wood left overs is my main problem. Is there anybody with a good solution?"
> -Wim


No fire place in the house and very strict rules on fire pits and bonfires in my city. I still produce more left overs than I can use up on the BBQ.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Garyk said:


> RICK: The dustless miter saw is your ticket to the "Shark" show and all of their millions. Got it figured out yet ?


The problem is fairly intractable because of the lateral motion of the dust and chips. And it is complicated by the different motions and speed of motion by different users. Stick pointed to the real problem and the solution--very high air flow is required to overcome the lateral motion of the dust that is flying to the sides and front of the saw. So the problem is getting a big, powerful blower that pulls through a vast amount of air and a multi stage chip collection and filtering unit. 

To me, that means a workstation unit, probably under the shop saw, that finally ports outside, otherwise the air flow will be restricted no matter how powerful the blower is. 

Some time ago I saw a design for a two section collection box that had drawers set up so it was easy to empty. The first chamber caught the heaviest stuff and chips. Second stage got most of the rest, then a large, easily replaced furnace/AC type filter and a very powerful blower to pull the air through at extremely high flow rates. This could also be built with a sealed top door that could be raised for emptying. But the dust bins must be able to be lifted out. 

I guess you could use a heavy plastic liner somehow, but you would need it to wrap around a frame or it would collapse from the suction. Not impossible, but it would be just as easy to make a tight fitting box instead. Just a thought, this kind of box could just as easily be placed outside, just protected from the elements by an overhang.

Of course, you pump out warmed or cooled air from the shop, but if you used a dust collector switch that came on with the tool, you could control the heat/cool loss.

When I look at the air flow from our house size swamp cooler (4500 cfpm), I think that would be the way to go. Lower power consumption than the "hair dryer" shaped blowers. I don't think it is the suction that counts as much as the air flow.

Musing. Worth a couple of 4x8 sheets of ply to try it out. Someone with design software could probably get a preliminary design going.

I guess there's a little engineer in me somewhere.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rockler has free plans for a double-compartment cabinet that sounds as if it may be what you're looking for http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000792AA.pdf, but I have seen similar arrangements elsewhere.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Rockler has free plans for a double-compartment cabinet that sounds as if it may be what you're looking for http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000792AA.pdf, but I have seen similar arrangements elsewhere.


Thanks. I was thinking of something a little different that had a third section that housed a high capacity squirrel cage blower. At present I have a hair dryer type blower 1 & 2 hp in different areas, with 30 gallon fiber drums. The one in the garage is the 2 hp, but has a bag, which really restricts airflow. The garage unit works with a jointer and planer, so it handles a lot of fluffy stuff.


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

I empathise! After moving to the US from the UK, I have similar issues working in a two-car garage which did, fortunately, already have a fixed bench installed but all the wall-space is allocated and I'm constantly striving to become tidier.

As for wood-scraps, try using a trash-can (dustbin as we'd know in the UK) and tip all bits in there and then periodically, sort through and burn in the fireplace everything untreated!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

PapaTango said:


> I empathise! I have similar issues working in a two-car garage which did, fortunately, already have a fixed bench installed but all the wall-space is allocated and I'm constantly striving to become tidier.
> 
> Sounds like a twin my workshop.


----------



## DuanePhillips (May 19, 2017)

Very well organized!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Since this was posted, I have purchased and installed two Harbor Freight 2hp dust collection units, one in each shop area, and both have chip collectors as well. The shop unit has a Wynn 1 micron folded filter, the one in the garage still has a bag, but will eventually get a Wynn drum filter as well.

Despite all my home-made efforts, the HF units out perform everything I've tried, and on sale with a coupon, they cost less than I've spent trying to save money. There are other strings on this topic with more detail. I wish I'd gone with the HF units in the first place.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I know where (almost) everything is in my shop. Does this mean that my shop is organized? To me, it does, but to my wife it isn't. I don't let her go there any more. 

About 10 years ago I was doing some cabinet modifications in her kitchen that she wanted and decided to reorganize a few things. When she came home she got fighting mad with me. I kept trying to explain why I had done it, but she wouldn't accept any of my efforts. I finally gave up and put everything back where she had it, but she continued chewing on me for the rest of the week. So now I leave her kitchen alone, and she had better not try to reorganize my shop, even though she considers it a disorganized disaster. 

Charley


----------

